# Kinetic Stage 4 VR6 Turbo Kit



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

So, the Kinetic stage 4 turbo has been out for a short time now.
What do you guys think of this setup with the choice of turbo, etc.?
Is anyone running a similar setup already? I'm curious about the kind of numbers this makes right out of the box. I may decide to use this for my VR6 if and when I find the time.
From Kinetic's website:
KINETIC MOTORSPORT STAGE4 MKIII VR6 TURBO KIT (OBD2)
Product ID: KNVR6STG4KIT
Price: $5,065.00USD
The Stage4 VR6 Turbo Kit is sure to satisfy the need for speed in just about any driver. This kit is specifically designed for the OBD2 Coil Pack ignition system. If you are looking at making 400whp + this kit is for you.
*The MKIII VR6 turbo kits now come stock with a 3" Stainless Steel Downpipe.
Kit Features:
- Kinetic Motorsport (Rotomaster) T67GJ Turbocharger w/ T04S Compressor Cover and .82A/R T3 Turbine Housing
- Kinetic Motorsport VR6 Manifold
- TiAL 38mm Wastegate
- 3" Stainless Steel Downpipe
- 3" Stainless Steel Intake
- Braided Oil Lines and Oil Pan with fittings
- AFE Re-useable Air Filter
- Kinetic Motorsport Silicone Hoses and Stainless Steel Clamps
- 60# Siemens Injectors
- C2 Motorsports 60# Chip Software
- Inline Fuel Pump Kit
- Kinetic Motorsport Aluminum Intercooler Core
- Stainless Steel Intercooler Tubing
- 4-Ply Silicone Hoses
- Stainless Steel T-Bolt Clamps
- 9.0:1 Stainless Steel Head Spacer With All-Metal Gaskets


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic Stage 4 VR6 Turbo Kit (EyeDoughnutNo)*

I dyno'd a T67 w/ .69 housing and made 448 whp @ 24 psi on pump, no meth using the C2 60# tune. This kit should have no problems making 400 whp at all.


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Kinetic Stage 4 VR6 Turbo Kit (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_I dyno'd a T67 w/ .69 housing and made 448 whp @ 24 psi on pump, no meth using the C2 60# tune. This kit should have no problems making 400 whp at all.

Thanks, buddy. I have a mk2 with an aba swap that I bought along with a spare VR6 (who knows the previous owner's intentions). I'm trying to decide whether to turbocharge the current engine or swap in the VR6 while trying out this kit on it. The VR6 route costs about double in the long run..








Decisions, decisions..


----------



## chnaman (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic Stage 4 VR6 Turbo Kit (EyeDoughnutNo)*

willing to part the c2 parts?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Stage 4 VR6 Turbo Kit (EyeDoughnutNo)*

Definitely get the new maf and tune when C2 releases it. 60lb injectors on the stock MK3 maf with 95mm housing will over fuel the engine as the MAF goes static and stops reading air at about 400hp.


----------



## turbochachi (Dec 2, 2008)

my vr swap was real cheap. haha i got lucky though


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic Stage 4 VR6 Turbo Kit (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_I dyno'd a T67 w/ .69 housing and made 448 whp @ 24 psi on pump, no meth using the C2 60# tune. This kit should have no problems making 400 whp at all.

That Turbo is in my hands now, it actually has a .81 housing, either way, made good numbers on your car, hopefully it does the same for me


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Kinetic Stage 4 VR6 Turbo Kit (marat_g60)*

Had that turbo on my stock vr6 with just Je pistons and 263 cams, with 42# software And made over 388whp and 409trq. and turbo has a .82 housing. So the turbo wasnt a bad choice. 
Now I will be using it for a little bit on my 3.0l fully built VR6 I am posting numbers as soon the car is back together. 


_Modified by Bthornton10 at 1:36 PM 3-8-2009_


----------

